# Question: Bulking and mass gaining



## bluenoserednose (Aug 22, 2010)

Ive just recently adopted a pitbull and i have a few questions about his food and nutrition. Whats the best thing for bulking and gaining mass? What are the best food brands?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Let the puppy grow at a normal rate, genetics will determine what body shape he will have. Overfeeding or feeding too much protein to a young pup will ruin his joints and cause orthopedic issues.


----------



## bluenoserednose (Aug 22, 2010)

Okay good to know, what brands of food would you recommend? So the best thing for mass/tone is lots of walks and activity at a young age?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

We're talking about a puppy? Feed a good puppy food or all-stages food. You can walk a young dog, or play ball in the yard. Easy, low-impact stuff. When the dog gets to be around 8-10 months old, you can size him for a weight pull harness (not a walking harness) and start having him do some *light* drag work. The resistance tends to build a thicker muscle where cardio builds a leaner muscle.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The first thing we need to know is how old is your dog? The second what are you feeding now? 

I feed Vendetta "Native" stage 3. She is eating it really well and she is looking better plus she only pops once a day. I feed her D ick Van Pattons organic before that she was doing well on it but I noticed she was loosing weight an her coat looked dull.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

depends on the age of the pup, best advice is to let the pup mature a bit and start working them out when they are 8-10 months slowly. You do not want to hurt a growing dog and too much protein is bad.


----------



## bluenoserednose (Aug 22, 2010)

hes olny 6 weeks, old not looking to beef him up until hes a year or so, was more concerned about his nutrition. What percentage of protein content should the puppy food have? 

Current food analysis from back of bag...

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:
Protein.....................................33 % 
Fat ..........................................19 % 
Fiber .........................................3 % 
Calcium ..................................1.3 % 
Phosphorus .............................1.1 %
Omega-6.................................2.7 % 
Omega-3 ................................0.4 % 
Glucosamine ....................800 mg/kg 
Chondroitin.......................500 mg/kg 
Carbohydrate ...........................26 % 

TYPICAL ANALYSIS:
Sodium.................................0.34 % 
Chloride...................................0.5 % 
Potassium................................0.6 % 
Magnesium.............................0.1 % 
Iron..................................360 mg/kg 
Zinc.................................300 mg/kg 
Copper...............................20 mg/kg 
Manganese.........................45 mg/kg 
Cobalt...................................0.55 % 
Iodine................................2.1 mg/kg 
Selenium...........................0.4 mg/kg 
Vitamin B3 (niacin).............240 mg/kg 
Vitamin B5 (pan. acid)..........42 mg/kg 
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine)........36 mg/kg 
Vit. B12 (cyanocobalamin) ..400 ug/kg 
Biotin................................0.6 mg/kg 
Folic Acid...........................3.5 mg/kg 
Choline...........................3350 mg/kg 
Vitamin A............................18 KIU/kg 
Vitamin D3........................2000 IU/kg 
Vitamin E............................400 IU/kg 
Vitamin K..............................2 mg/kg 
Vitamin C............................85 mg/kg 
Vitamin B1 (thiamine)...........75 mg/kg 
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin)......... 44 mg/kg 
Lysine......................................1.7 % 
Threonine ................................1.2 % 
Methionine.............................. 0.9 % 
Isoleucine.................................1.2 % 
Leucine....................................2.2 % 
Valine ......................................1.4 % 
Arginine....................................2.0 % 
Phenylalanine...........................1.2 % 
Histidine...................................0.9 % 
Cystine ....................................0.7 % 
Taurine ...................................0.5 % 

BOTANICAL INCLUSIONS:
Burdock Root................... 600 mg/kg 
Marshmallow Root........... 600 mg/kg 
Juniper Berries................. 500 mg/kg 
Angelica Root................... 400 mg/kg 
Sea Buckthorn................. 400 mg/kg 
Stinging Nettle................. 400 mg/kg 
Red Raspberry Leaf.......... 300 mg/kg 
Milk Thistle...................... 300 mg/kg 

Thanks for all the help guys just wanna make sure everything is perfect for BENTLEY!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't know about percentages; I find it easier to tell based on ingredients. You can look at the link I posted and search for your food on that site. Its one of my favorite resources because they explain why certain ingredients are good/bad and what they're looking at.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO with a young pup you should try and stay under 30% protein or even an adult for that matter. What type of food is it? you did not list the ingredients.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

There are a lot of good foods out there and even more sub-par foods. Like performanceknls, I'd feed the pup something under 30 percent protein. And as far as ingredients go, stay away foods that are full of corn/soy/wheat, these are fillers. A lot of cheaper food brands are chalked full of fillers and that's bad. My dog is allergic to most grain, so I have to feed grain free food, food allergies are something you may have to deal with, but lets hope you dont. When they're allergic to food, they have gas that is ridiculous, or atleast my girl did! haha I feed my dog "Professional Chicken and Rice Low-Fat". I feed her the low-fat formula because she has a hard time digesting high fat food and it makes her really gassy. 

And as far as "bulking" up your dog, the APBT is not supposed to be bulky like a lot of people think. The APBT is a lean well muscled dog that is highly agile and able bodied. Like was said above you don't want to push a puppy to hard when working it, because you can do more harm than good. Just start with walking and playing fetch. When you play fetch your dog will build very lean muscle. When your dog gets to about 15mo, you can start doing weight pulling, you can start earlier, but if you do you should do very light work, don't want to damage the still developing joints and bones. 

Good luck!


----------



## bluenoserednose (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks for all the help guys! Im pretty sure im on track now


----------

